# south side chicago



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking for workers in the Tinley park, Orland area if you in need of work please call 708-670-8504.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I know people need work


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Russ what kind of workers?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ask Homes,he's from the South side of Chicago.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Russ. I can fill in spots if ya need help after I'm done with Mike if need be.


----------

